# blue salsa tutorial



## kimmy (Dec 16, 2006)

i'm not very good with tutorials, but i was incredibly bored this morning...so, here goes nothin'





moisturizer (not pictured)
lip balm (not pictured)
MAC SFF (not pictured)
PF mineral wear
MAC Desirous blush
MAC Refined Golden bronzer
MAC Vanilla pigment (not pictured)
MAC Deep Truth e/s
MAC Tilt e/s
MAC Belle Azure e/s
MAC Rebelrock Blue pigment
Milani Storm e/s
WnW Mega liner
MAC Engraved e/l
Maybelinne Intense XXL mascara
MAC Night Affair l/g
NYX Salsa l/g
large powder brush
small foundation brush
fluffy angled brush
skinny angled brush
small eyeshadow brush
fluffy eyeshadow brush
makeup sponge (not pictured)
your usual brow stuff (not pictured)

1. start off with a clean, moisturized face. no makeup, just lip balm (eek!)




2. you may opt to use a base, if so, put it on now. then pick up some Deep Truth e/s with your small eyeshadow brush and apply it to the crease. don't worry about uniformity.












3. apply a little Storm e/s into the outer part of the crease with the same brush.












4. blend with the fluffy eyeshadow brush. it doesn't have to be perfect. then clean it up a little with your fingers.
















5. get some Vanilla pigment on the fluffy shadow brush and highlight.




6. pick up some Tilt e/s with the small shadow brush and apply to the inner half of the lid.








7. apply Belle Azure e/s to the outer part of the lid using the same brush. then blend!
















8. get a little Rebelrock Blue on your skinny angled brush and apply it to the bottom lashline along the outer half.












9. tightline and do your waterline, then add mascara to curled lashes.
















10. dot on your foundation (excuse the face) with the small fndtn brush and blend using the sponge.








11. dip the large powder brush into Desirous 5 times and apply from apples to temples.












12. swipe the fluffly angled brush in Refined Golden twice and apply from hollows to temples. then buff everything together.
















13. set everything with Mineral Wear, fill in brows and cover lips in Night Affair. add a few dots of Salsa to your lips and blend!




and you're done!













it's not too good, and not much...but maybe it will help someone a little? i hope


----------



## snowkei (Dec 16, 2006)

pretty blue!!I wish I can do this on my eyes but sadly I cannot...asian eyes aren't appropriate to this..


----------



## User67 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Holly (Dec 16, 2006)

gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait to try it out myself


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 16, 2006)

girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this look is hot!!!!


----------



## thatcamgirl (Dec 16, 2006)

blues are so pretty, but after spending $40 on a parrot, I almost killed myself when I found out I'm allergic to blues....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oh well. it's nice to look at.....


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 16, 2006)

great tut! you look lovely


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 16, 2006)

aww, you're such a pretty girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for taking time to do this tutorial


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (Dec 17, 2006)

nice one.....gorgeous....love it girl


----------



## veilchen (Dec 17, 2006)

You did a great job! I wish I had gotten the Rebelrock Blue pigment!


----------



## pink_candy (Dec 17, 2006)

helped a LOT!

thanks!!


----------



## xBenefitGirlyx (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_pretty blue!!I wish I can do this on my eyes but sadly I cannot...asian eyes aren't appropriate to this..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not all Asian eyes are like yours, I am Indian, I have big eyes 

By the way, Nice tutorial


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 17, 2006)

awesome tutorial!  It looks great, too!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 17, 2006)

wow!! im definitly gonna try this.

I never thought about applying e/s in that order either, i usually just do the darker stuff last so ill have to try this


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 17, 2006)

Blue is usually so hard to work with, but it looks like you've totally mastered it!  Awesome job!

Btw, I think you'd look really cute with blunt-cut kindergarten style bangs, ever considered it?


----------



## als1626 (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't think I can personally get away with blue (although it looks awesome on you!) but your tutorial was still really helpful to me technique-wise! Thanks


----------



## kimmy (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Blue is usually so hard to work with, but it looks like you've totally mastered it!  Awesome job!

Btw, I think you'd look really cute with blunt-cut kindergarten style bangs, ever considered it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i've had those before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my hair is naturally really curly and it doesn't like to stay straight, so they end up pissing me off hahaha!


----------



## Miss World (Dec 18, 2006)

this is great! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will try it out


----------



## stevoulina (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow this eye makeup really makes your eyes pop!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And look at those lashes!!!!


----------



## ccarp001 (Dec 19, 2006)

great tutorial! you look beautiful : )


----------



## makeupgal (Dec 19, 2006)

Very nice.  Now I want Rebel Rock.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 25, 2006)

Very pretty.  Great tut.


----------



## JoyZz (Dec 26, 2006)

You look great! Blue suits you


----------



## kimmy (Dec 27, 2006)

thank you dears


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 29, 2006)

Great tutorial thank you! Im gonna try this out!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Dec 30, 2006)

Awesome tutorial girlie!  That's it, I am going to get Deep Truth on my next trip to the mall!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I Love Your Tutorial! This Is Super Hot!


----------

